# Hydraulics Bleeding Off



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm looking for some advice on this. My Kubota M9960, for being a basically new tractor, seems to bleed hydraulic pressure fairly fast.

specifically, here's what I see:

If the tractor is running, the front end loader seems to hold its self up pretty well. For example, I could be tilling all day with it, and only have to pull the loader up once in a great while. However, if I turn the tractor off and leave it sit, it could drop 18" in an hour.... or something like that anyway. I'd have to measure it and time it to know for sure, but it's definitely noticeable.

Also, the rear remotes like to bleed off as well. This was especially annoying when I transported my drill a couple miles up the road last year and the remote that disengages the seeder bled off and wasted a bunch of seed on the road .

anyway, the warranty is up in February and I'm trying to decide if I should go hassle the dealer about this, or am I just being picky.

What are your thoughts? what would you do about it?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Most equipment manufacturers have what they term as "acceptable hyd bleed off time" I doubt your loader valve would be classified as faulty but I think the scv needs replacing under warranty. Have you utilized your scv on other hyd components than the drill?


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes. I've used the SCV's on lots of other implements, and they slowly bleed off on all of them. So I'm at least sure it's no the implements.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A little piece of crud got in the SCV and scratched it, could be either on your part or crud from the factory.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would let the dealer know what happened and politely ask if it is normal/acceptable. Be prepared to answer if they asked about a transport lock on the drill. At least get the problem documented before the warranty is up.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I would be talking to the dealer about warranty. "Acceptable bleed off time" probably equates to if the dealer is busy or looking to have a bit of work for his shop.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Before you go to your dealer, raise the loader, shut the tractor off, measure how much of the rod is protruding ffom the cylinder. After one hour again measure how much rod is protruding from the cylinder. Take this information to your dealer. I am sure Kubota has a spec for how much leak down is acceptable.

As for the drill, if it has a very small cylinder, diamter wise, it does not take much leakage back through the tractor remotes for the cylinder to move alot.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input. I'm going to take some measurements and time it this weekend, and then give the dealer a call. They've typically been really good to work with. Besides, they're probably slow this time of year and looking for something to do. ^_^

I'll post the results.


----------

